# Best Granular Fert - Slow Release or Fast Release?



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

This is for a Bermuda lawn FYI.

So what are your opinions? I've had great luck with numerous fast-release high nitrogen products putting down 1# monthly like a 32-0-0 or a 32-0-2 when watered in correctly. I've also read a lot of good stuff about slower release products like Lesco 24-2-11 which are obviously slower releasing but supposed to be superior. So this past time I threw down the Lesco and figured I'd give it a shot. Two days ago so I'll have feedback in a couple of weeks I guess.

Just curious on opinions, I understand how to use each one - just curious as far as if anyone has found either method superior to the other. I do not mind fertilizing more often and using fast release if there is an upside, nor do I mind paying a little more per bag, etc.

I also do not care to use a liquid, I have a Lesco spreader and prefer the granular application.

Let me know your thoughts!


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

I am by far no expert but it really depends on your timing of application. Post scalp- quick release to get the lawn to recover. Leveling or top dressing- quick release to get the grass to grow up through the material. If you are just hitting your lawn with some N for a monthly feeding consider that the slow release can take 4-6 weeks to make a difference. So you can hit it with a slow release and then spoon feed it with fast release to keep the grass fed while the slow release works it mojo. I did that and at the end of 4 weeks the grass was thick and green. I was then able to back off the fast release for a few weeks while the slow release kept working. Both products have there purpose. Just be reasonable with expectations. Don't expect an amazing green up from slow release in 4 days but don't expect the fast release green up to last 4-6 weeks.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Fast release is cheap. I just do small regular feedings, via fast release, as in, 0.2lb of N per 1k, weekly. I am on the yard anyways.

If your plan it to put out 1lb of N out twice a season, then I can see the value of slow release.


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Yeah understood. What is the best locally sourced fast release in y'all's opinion?


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

What is your CEC and how often can you fert? Every 2 weeks? Every 2 months?


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

I can do every week if I need to, I love being out in the yard.

What's CEC?


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Movingshrub said:


> Fast release is cheap. I just do small regular feedings, via fast release, as in, 0.2lb of N per 1k, weekly. I am on the yard anyways.
> 
> If your plan it to put out 1lb of N out twice a season, then I can see the value of slow release.


I may try this - have you noticed better results doing smaller doses more often like this?


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

I don't get slammed with a bunch of growth af once. Granted, I am doing this and applying PGR.


----------



## thatlawnguy (Aug 16, 2018)

Kustrud said:


> What's CEC?


Cation exchange capacity. It is a property of your soil (sand = low, clay = high, and organic matter = high) and measures the ability of a soil to hold cations (i.e. nutrients). If it is high the soil will hold on to the nutrients so they stick around so the turf can use it. If you have something like pure sand the nutrients will quickly wash away below the root zone and not be available to the turf. If you have conducted a soil test in the past there is a good chance it was included in your test. As Suburban Jungle Life is suggesting your individual soil will also dictate how to best feed your lawn.

With that said I am currently applying a fast release at 0.5# N/1k (on average 1x per month in the summer) so I can control when the plant gets nutrients to time it with several days of rain/lower temps to avoid stressing the lawn in the summer heat. With a slow release you are relying on environmental factors such as temperature or moisture to break down the coating so the release timing will somewhat vary based on weather conditions. Like most things there is not a cut and dry answer on which approach is better and personally I'll use both based on my needs and objectives but lately I'm favoring the metered approach of smaller doses of fast release.

-tlg


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

thatlawnguy said:


> Kustrud said:
> 
> 
> > What's CEC?
> ...


Cool, makes sense! I want to try smaller doses of fast release I think. I just threw down a bag of Lesco 24-0-11 which is slow release. So can I go ahead and put down .2lb weekly of fast release or should I just wait about 6-8 weeks and then make the switch after this stuff wears off?


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Kustrud said:


> Movingshrub said:
> 
> 
> > Fast release is cheap. I just do small regular feedings, via fast release, as in, 0.2lb of N per 1k, weekly. I am on the yard anyways.
> ...


Also, which fertilizer do you use?


----------



## thatlawnguy (Aug 16, 2018)

If you're planning to go down at 0.2#N/k I would imagine if you put it down this weekend you would be ok from a not going to burn your lawn standpoint but I'm not sure you would really gain anything visually. I'd give it 2 - 3 weeks before starting the spoon feeding. Just be careful not to push it too hard in the summer heat. A few years ago I was trying to get some bermuda to fill in and I was dropping close to 0.5#N/k weekly (rotating between milo and synthetic) and ended up with fungus in a couple spots. That's when I learned sometimes less is more (0.2#/week sounds like a reasonable number).

-tlg


----------



## jonthepain (May 5, 2018)

One of the reasons i like greentrx is because it has both quick and slow release components.


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

This time of year for warm season Bermuda , I am in Zone 8. I use 6-3-0 Lesco slow release derived from biosolids . I rotate with a 13/13/13 and broadcast into all my flower beds. I have over 400 annuals I plant twice a year so this helps everything. 
I generally use 13-13-13 the most out of anything.

This is what works for me.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Lesco spreaders look awesome. Im putting the smaller one (50#) on my wish list. I have been using slow release all season and have never had a truly green lawn. I also think I was under watering so I just switched to 1 inch per week cycle. I have a jug of Lesco Chelated Iron Plus that Im tempted to try but just may wait until next year to use it.

I will be referring back to this thread next year so please update as to your results. Thanks!


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

thatlawnguy said:


> If you're planning to go down at 0.2#N/k I would imagine if you put it down this weekend you would be ok from a not going to burn your lawn standpoint but I'm not sure you would really gain anything visually. I'd give it 2 - 3 weeks before starting the spoon feeding. Just be careful not to push it too hard in the summer heat. A few years ago I was trying to get some bermuda to fill in and I was dropping close to 0.5#N/k weekly (rotating between milo and synthetic) and ended up with fungus in a couple spots. That's when I learned sometimes less is more (0.2#/week sounds like a reasonable number).
> 
> -tlg


Good deal! I ended up putting down .25 lb of quick release today. I definitely like the idea of smaller more frequent feedings but I don't know if I'll do weekly, bi-weekly, or every 4 weeks yet. We'll see. I also have never used iron. So I put down a bag of ironite today as well. I'm going to try iron in monthly applications now too to see if I see an improvement. Here's the yard today, was time to finally raise HOC from 1.5" to 2" as well. So I'll post another pic next week after the feeding kicks in! (The dead spots are spots I hammered with glyphosate haha waiting for those to heal, got impatient and went to the kill-all!!)


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

ctrav said:


> Lesco spreaders look awesome. Im putting the smaller one (50#) on my wish list. I have been using slow release all season and have never had a truly green lawn. I also think I was under watering so I just switched to 1 inch per week cycle. I have a jug of Lesco Chelated Iron Plus that Im tempted to try but just may wait until next year to use it.
> 
> I will be referring back to this thread next year so please update as to your results. Thanks!


I got the 50 # one and love it! I'll post updated yard pics to see how this works.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

awesome...


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

TN Hawkeye said:


> I am by far no expert but it really depends on your timing of application. Post scalp- quick release to get the lawn to recover. Leveling or top dressing- quick release to get the grass to grow up through the material. If you are just hitting your lawn with some N for a monthly feeding consider that the slow release can take 4-6 weeks to make a difference. So you can hit it with a slow release and then spoon feed it with fast release to keep the grass fed while the slow release works it mojo. I did that and at the end of 4 weeks the grass was thick and green. I was then able to back off the fast release for a few weeks while the slow release kept working. Both products have there purpose. Just be reasonable with expectations. Don't expect an amazing green up from slow release in 4 days but don't expect the fast release green up to last 4-6 weeks.


This is how I've been running this summer - discovered something like this after spring.

I normally apply 1 bag of Milo (as we all know ~2,500sq ft bag) in a ~3,500 sq ft lawn, once a month, or so, depends on weather as I try and apply a day or two big storms (if possible) if not, I will throw it down and water in.

And I also dose Feature 6-0-0 for quick release N and also FE @ 10% for color. Weather permitting and time, I try and get this down half rate every 10 days to 14 days.

Going to try Lesco's 18-4-6 for the fall.


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

Kustrud said:


> thatlawnguy said:
> 
> 
> > If you're planning to go down at 0.2#N/k I would imagine if you put it down this weekend you would be ok from a not going to burn your lawn standpoint but I'm not sure you would really gain anything visually. I'd give it 2 - 3 weeks before starting the spoon feeding. Just be careful not to push it too hard in the summer heat. A few years ago I was trying to get some bermuda to fill in and I was dropping close to 0.5#N/k weekly (rotating between milo and synthetic) and ended up with fungus in a couple spots. That's when I learned sometimes less is more (0.2#/week sounds like a reasonable number).
> ...


Take a look at Feature 6-0-0 if you like dosing Iron like I do. Significantly cheaper than the bag of Ironite you put down contains more Iron and also has a little quick release N as well.

https://www.epesthero.com/products/feature-6-0-0-water-soluble-micronutrients

Definitely impressed with this stuff. I will be purchasing 3 bags next year. I am about half way through my first bag, and the bag should get me through the rest of the year.


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

jonthepain said:


> One of the reasons i like greentrx is because it has both quick and slow release components.


Is that only available @ SiteOne? I have been having a had time locating some of this stuff.


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

iFisch3224 said:


> jonthepain said:
> 
> 
> > One of the reasons i like greentrx is because it has both quick and slow release components.
> ...


I buy it at my local Ewing but here is a link of where to buy GreenTRX


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

iFisch3224 said:


> Kustrud said:
> 
> 
> > thatlawnguy said:
> ...


Good to know - thanks!


----------



## jonthepain (May 5, 2018)

Ewing.


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Here's new pics after cutting today - 5 days post iron app and .25 lb quick release.

Bermuda at 2".

I definitely see an improvement!

Also ordered a pro-plugger to fill in my spots I killed with glyphosate.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Aawickham78 said:


> This time of year for warm season Bermuda , I am in Zone 8. I use 6-3-0 Lesco slow release derived from biosolids . I rotate with a 13/13/13 and broadcast into all my flower beds. I have over 400 annuals I plant twice a year so this helps everything.
> I generally use 13-13-13 the most out of anything.
> 
> This is what works for me.


Thanks Aaron...I just spoke with the folks from Waypoint Analytical about my soil results and they recommend 13-13-13!


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

Great !!


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

If you are sand based, low cec, then the soil doesn't hold the nutrients and you have to keep feeding it routinely. Once a week for fast release, or you can do a mix of fast and slow but should still be quite often. High cec, clay, holds onto the nutrients so long that once very 6-8 weeks might be just fine for a fert app. Either way, if you enjoy it, do it every week. This works fine for all soils but just isn't necessary on clay. Won't hurt though. The idea is, you don't want a big spike of fertilizer and then it tapers off to nothing and then another big spike. By feeding weekly, you can keep the grass on a constant diet of nutrients. No surges essentially. You are still putting 1 lb of N but instead of 1 lb N once a month, you do 0.25 lb N four times a month. It is more work but now you are treating it more like what a golf course would do. If that is too much yard work, 0.5 lb N every two weeks would probably be just fine. If you know your cec, then we would know which one is best but if you don't, more often is better in case it is low. I would use whatever fert you can get the cheapest and whatever is on sale or clearance. I stock up in the winter with clearance fert to save money. I also like to use AMS but urea is fine too. Walmart clearances their 10-10-10 for $2.50 for a 40 lb bag in the winter and that's a great deal to me. Works well for shrubs and trees too.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Suburban Jungle Life said:


> If you are sand based, low cec, then the soil doesn't hold the nutrients and you have to keep feeding it routinely. Once a week for fast release, or you can do a mix of fast and slow but should still be quite often. High cec, clay, holds onto the nutrients so long that once very 6-8 weeks might be just fine for a fert app. Either way, if you enjoy it, do it every week. This works fine for all soils but just isn't necessary on clay. Won't hurt though. The idea is, you don't want a big spike of fertilizer and then it tapers off to nothing and then another big spike. By feeding weekly, you can keep the grass on a constant diet of nutrients. No surges essentially. You are still putting 1 lb of N but instead of 1 lb N once a month, you do 0.25 lb N four times a month. It is more work but now you are treating it more like what a golf course would do. If that is too much yard work, 0.5 lb N every two weeks would probably be just fine. If you know your cec, then we would know which one is best but if you don't, more often is better in case it is low. I would use whatever fert you can get the cheapest and whatever is on sale or clearance. I stock up in the winter with clearance fert to save money. I also like to use AMS but urea is fine too. Walmart clearances their 10-10-10 for $2.50 for a 40 lb bag in the winter and that's a great deal to me. Works well for shrubs and trees too.


My soil test indicated that my CEC was high with clay soil. Next spring Im looking at applying 13-13-13 every 4 weeks but may look at half rate and applying every 2 weeks. I like the idea of continuous feed vs feed-deplete-feed-deplete approach. Since my "P" and "K" are also low I will apply extra "P" in the spring and extra "K" in the fall. Lastly a couple of applications of micro nutrients during the early summer and late summer as a supplement. This plan is tentative at this point as I continue to read on this forum...


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

ctrav said:


> Suburban Jungle Life said:
> 
> 
> > If you are sand based, low cec, then the soil doesn't hold the nutrients and you have to keep feeding it routinely. Once a week for fast release, or you can do a mix of fast and slow but should still be quite often. High cec, clay, holds onto the nutrients so long that once very 6-8 weeks might be just fine for a fert app. Either way, if you enjoy it, do it every week. This works fine for all soils but just isn't necessary on clay. Won't hurt though. The idea is, you don't want a big spike of fertilizer and then it tapers off to nothing and then another big spike. By feeding weekly, you can keep the grass on a constant diet of nutrients. No surges essentially. You are still putting 1 lb of N but instead of 1 lb N once a month, you do 0.25 lb N four times a month. It is more work but now you are treating it more like what a golf course would do. If that is too much yard work, 0.5 lb N every two weeks would probably be just fine. If you know your cec, then we would know which one is best but if you don't, more often is better in case it is low. I would use whatever fert you can get the cheapest and whatever is on sale or clearance. I stock up in the winter with clearance fert to save money. I also like to use AMS but urea is fine too. Walmart clearances their 10-10-10 for $2.50 for a 40 lb bag in the winter and that's a great deal to me. Works well for shrubs and trees too.
> ...


I do as well - and working on a smaller-ish yard, it's a little easier and I absolutely enjoy being out on my front and back yard.


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

iFisch3224 said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> > Suburban Jungle Life said:
> ...


Yup, agreed on the continuous feed. Makes sense!


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Kustrud said:


> Kustrud said:
> 
> 
> > Movingshrub said:
> ...


AMS, urea, or whatever fast release Ammonanical Nitrogen blend I can find for cheap.


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

Movingshrub said:


> Fast release is cheap. I just do small regular feedings, via fast release, as in, 0.2lb of N per 1k, weekly. I am on the yard anyways.
> 
> If your plan it to put out 1lb of N out twice a season, then I can see the value of slow release.


@Movingshrub I do this as well with my recent renovation.

However the challenge I have is I am putting out such a small amount of fertilizer that even on the lowest setting of the broadcast spreader its a challenge to spread out the fertilizer evenly.

For example my side yard is 2,000 square feet. and I only apply 3.5 pounds of total fertilizer to reach my nitrogen level for .5 pounds per 1,000 square feet and once I put the little amount of 3.5 pounds into the spreader once I start walking and spreading I have to be extremely careful not to run out of product quickly.

Is that a better spreader or way of doing this?

I use just a cheap spreader from big box stores.


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

How do i know if the 34-0-0 I have is fast or slow release?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Jimefam said:


> How do i know if the 34-0-0 I have is fast or slow release?


There is a section in the Bermuda Bible: The New Testament that explains how to determine the amount of slow release in a fertilizer analysis.

_...Almost every bag of fertilizer will have the percentage of slow release that is in the bag so you should use that number to gauge how long it should last in the ground. Below is an example of a fertilizer analysis from a Scotts Turf Builder 32-0-4. As you can see there is 32% Nitrogen in the bag, so you would need to apply about 3 lbs of product per thousand to get 1 lb of Nitrogen on the lawn. At the very bottom next to the asterisk(*) it says it contains 9% slow release Nitrogen of the 32% in the bag. So you would take the 9% and divide that by the 32% in the bag and you would get .28125, which means you have 28% slow release fertilizer in the bag and 72% fast release._


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

ENC_Lawn said:


> Movingshrub said:
> 
> 
> > Fast release is cheap. I just do small regular feedings, via fast release, as in, 0.2lb of N per 1k, weekly. I am on the yard anyways.
> ...


What you described is definitely a challenge. Your options are, get a fert with a low density of N, say AMS 21-0-0 versus Urea 44-0-0, so you have double the amount of product to spread with AMS vs Urea. Furthermore, I generally set my spreader very low and just make multiple passes to avoid running out.


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

Ware said:


> Jimefam said:
> 
> 
> > How do i know if the 34-0-0 I have is fast or slow release?
> ...




How would i know if these are slow or fast release?


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

Jimefam said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > Jimefam said:
> ...


Generally you would see the percentage of slow release listed in the analysis like the example above. If it doesn't say slow release then I'd assume it's fast release. The bag you have here appears to be fast release mix of ams and urea


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

FlaDave said:


> Jimefam said:
> 
> 
> > Ware said:
> ...


I'm sure there will be lots of people slapping their forehead on this, but is ammoniacal Nitrogen the standard name for AMS? I've seen it on bags but never made the connection till you said that. I just thought of it as fast release.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

TN Hawkeye said:


> FlaDave said:
> 
> 
> > Jimefam said:
> ...


It is not only AMS, it is also MAP(Monoammonium Phosphate 11-52-0) and DAP(Diammonium Phosphate 
18-46-0). Those are also fast release N sources, which should not matter because maintained lawns are seen to more often than once every 45-60 days.


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

I got Ams from below the analysis where it says "plant nutrients derived from: Ammonium sulfate(Ams), urea." But as greendoc pointed out, ams is not the only source of ammoniacal nitrogen out there. So I guess they would not be the same thing. I think it's safe to assume the ammoniacal nitrogen is derived from the Ams in this case though.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Greendoc said:


> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> > FlaDave said:
> ...


Thank you for that. So it can be on its own (AMS) But also apart of other mixes as the nitrogen source for that mix?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Yes. "slow release" containing P has either MAP or DAP to provide the Phosphorus usually.


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

So i guess the even more basic question(as you can tell i know nothing) is how fast is fast release? It says every 4 to 8 weeks. I put down 1lbs per 1k every 4 weeks twice now with the last application being yesterday. I am guessing this is not the best choice for my lawn so wont be buying again but when can or should i apply more.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Fast release means all of the N is available within 7 days of application and lasts up to 4 weeks under idea conditions. I do not consider fast release a detriment. If anything I do not use anything labeled slow release in my programs. I want the kind of control over how a fertilizer acts that I cannot get from a slow release product. I want to know when the N is going to react with the grass, How intense is that reaction going to be and lastly how long. Throw er down and hope I can deal with the excessive growth is not how I work.

During a lawn grow in from seed or sprigs, I want 0.2 lb of N per week every week. On a mature lawn, I want 0.1 lb N every 14-28 days depending on response of the grass. If the grass looks almost blue, especially if you are dealing with a warm season grass, that is too much N.


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

Greendoc said:


> Fast release means all of the N is available within 7 days of application and lasts up to 4 weeks under idea conditions. I do not consider fast release a detriment. If anything I do not use anything labeled slow release in my programs. I want the kind of control over how a fertilizer acts that I cannot get from a slow release product. I want to know when the N is going to react with the grass, How intense is that reaction going to be and lastly how long. Throw er down and hope I can deal with the excessive growth is not how I work.
> 
> During a lawn grow in from seed or sprigs, I want 0.2 lb of N per week every week. On a mature lawn, I want 0.1 lb N every 14-28 days depending on response of the grass. If the grass looks almost blue, especially if you are dealing with a warm season grass, that is too much N.


The color or how deep the green is, is a byproduct of alot of N? I thought the main thing affected by the nitrogen was how densely it grew and how much it grew. One of my chief goals with my current yard is i feel the color is kind of too light i was planning on applying FAS to address that. I also have been putting about what you recommend down as far as N seeing as how this is 34% N and im putting down 1lb of product per month that comes down .34lbs of N per 4 weeks. If i went higher i would get a stronger green?

Edit: And i definitely dont mind the fast release as it is very quick and easy to apply fertilizer i certainly wouldnt have a problem doing it more often if that would be more optimal. I meant it probably wasnt the best because no one else here seemed to recommend what i use and i only bought it because it was the recommendation of domyown when i picked up some prodiamine and certainty at the beginning of the year.


----------

